# Ten gallons



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can I set a ten gallon up for saltwater and it be successful?If so what could I keep in it?I would love a clown they are very pretty fishes,but I dont know if ten gallons could sustain them like they should be.

Keep in mind this will be a very slow process,I dont have anything for this,except a ten gallon tank,lol.

What types of plants will I be able to get,or will I?

As you can tell I have never had salties,so any advice tips whatever,would be great!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sure you could. 10 gallon reefs are popular.
But your not going to be able to keep the clowns and such, a 20-30 gallon would be mroe appropriate for those. But here, you can see for youself.
Nano Fish
Saltwater Aquarium Corals for Marine Reef Aquariums: Nano Corals
And with the Reef you'll need 1.5-2lbs of Live Rock.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

nice,thanks!I will start piecing things together.Whats the best type of filter for a ten gallon?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Best type of filter for a 10g. Live Rock. You don't need a filter. You could hunt down a nano skimmer, that wouldn't hurt. But if you keep up on your water changes, your filter is not needed. Live Rock filters your water.
NanoReefSystems - the most efficient nano skimmers in the world!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks!Much different than my bettas haha.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> thanks!Much different than my bettas haha.


Have fun.*w3


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah its all in the planning stages for now,so no time soon.I have to focus on the bettas as they are my main priority for now(endangered and all)but want something to play with.So saltwater it is,haha.


----------

